

Mustache templating system for PHP - nkm
http://github.com/bobthecow/mustache.php

======
mootothemax
Hrm, I can't say I'm that excited by this; does it have any advantages over
Smarty or any of the other template systems out there?

Edit: Although I must confess I like the name, new Mustache() indeed!

~~~
j_baker
I think it's more about what it can't do than what it can. The main page
claims that the templates are "logic-less". There's some benefit to that from
a strictly MVC standpoint.

~~~
mootothemax
I guess the code's author has an interesting take on logic, because one of the
examples contains an if statement:

Hello {{name}} You have just won ${{value}}! {{#in_ca}} Well,
${{taxed_value}}, after taxes. {{/in_ca}}

Admittedly, it's a bit obfuscated but whatever way you look at it, it's still
logic in the view file.

------
klodolph
I'm a little fuzzy on the concept of using template libraries inside PHP.
What's the advantage over just using PHP in the first place?

~~~
DanHulton
Really. My views are all just straight PHP, I just manually make sure I don't
put any DB logic or anything in there.

------
armandososa
This looks like a template language that I would use. And I like good PHP
stuff showing on HN every once in a while.

------
wdewind
Yet another solution for a problem that doesn't exist...

All these do is make the PHP template SMALLER. It's still JUST as complicated.
{{#in_ca}} is just as complicated as <?php $in_ca? x : y ?>, it's just
smaller. Passing this off to someone who can only do html, it might make it
slightly easier for them to read, but honestly if they can't figure out how to
stay away from PHP tags (or understand the minimal amount they will need to to
do front end work) they shouldn't even be doing front end.

I can't imagine investing the time to learn or switch unless it can do
something pretty spectacular, missing something?

Oh, and yeah cool name. Ironic hipster etc. yay.

